# To Chemi-Pure or not to Chemi-Pure



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was in the LFS out here in Langley, and the fellow there suggest I try this product to help control phosphates -- which aren't ridiculously high in my tank, but higher than ideal.
Plus it is supposed to have other added benefits:

Chemi-Pure Elite filters phosphates, silicates & particulates.

I was just curious if anyone else has used this product and found it beneficial.
Any drawbacks?

I currently run a skimmer and nothing else (other than weekly water changes -- probably only 5%)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I tried Chemi-Pure for several months a couple of years ago, and would have to say it did a pretty good job from what I could see.
However, I changed to Seachem Purigen, which I've been using 24/7 ever since in my planted discus tank, and feel it's a superior product to Chemi-Pure for clarifying, polishing, purifying, and removing unwanted compounds and other material.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

How big is the tank? I like rowa phos more than anything else. I find between carbon dosing, water changes with RO water and a good skimmer I have next to no phosphates in my frag tank


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

You may want to figure out why you have phosphates first.

Bandage solutions lead down one long road - old tank syndrome.


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

Like I said, they're not really high, just slightly higher than ideal.
I've gone 3 years without any kind of filter/additive like this, just thought it might help a bit for relatively little money.
My guess... I don't water change quite enough volume, and probably have imperfect feeding habits.

I increased my flow by adding an Aqueon 1250 to my two Koralia 4's . (90 Gallon - 4' tank) I hope that will help keep things from collecting/decaying.
Also changed to LED lights from T5's a few weeks ago (should help my forgetfulness in changing bulbs).

I've had a DSB in my sump for 2 years, but after reading several of Albert's tirades , I'm seriously considering tearing it down. It's likely not helping, and could be making things worse.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Purigen deals with organics more than phosphates I believe,

Chemipure will help with phosphates, but IMO you are better off running GFO or another specific phosphate-absorbing compound such as rowaphos. 

The active ingredients in Chemipure that matter for SW application is the carbon and phosphate-absorbing compound


----------

